# Donald Duck bottle- But Small??



## ww2collector (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys Ive learned to use the search function before posting. But.....I cannot find another Donald Duck soda bottle like the one I found today.  It is alot smaller than the 6.5 ounce soda bottle it is next in this photo. It measures 5.5 inches and has an embossed Donald Duck head logo on bottom. I dont know if it ever had a label, but it doesnt now. Im just wondering what it is?? I found it with an old Lamberts Pharmacy Listerine bottle and an old Log Cabin Syrup bottle. Any help on the DD would be great! thanks


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 29, 2011)

logo


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 29, 2011)

Log cabin bottle


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 29, 2011)

Log cabin 2


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 29, 2011)

another shot of Donald


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive even done an internet search and cannot find this exact Donald Duck bottle?? Any ideas?? The ones ive seen are larger and at least 7oz. This one cannot be more than 3.5oz.  ANY info would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## kwalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Could be a sample bottle. A lot of companies put out small sample bottles and set up in grocery stores to give customers a chance to try their product or to give the store owners a chance to taste it before buying the product.


----------



## epackage (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not too sure that's Donald Duck....


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 29, 2011)

Definitely not Donald. Looks more like Peter Platypus..


----------



## epackage (Mar 29, 2011)

I think it's more of a dog face in the style of Goofy...


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 30, 2011)

There's a Donald Duck brand orange juice from Florida, I remember seeing the plant when we wouldvisit relatives in Fla.


----------



## splante (Mar 30, 2011)

I have to agree not donald duck...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 30, 2011)

> I think it's more of a dog face in the style of Goofy...


That's what I was thinking at first. I also think I see teeth more like a hippo.
 No clue but cool.


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 30, 2011)

hahaha peter platypus. thats awesome.   I must say that the pictures distort the image since I had to resize the photo to fit the post. I will try and get a better more clear shot of this wannabe DDuck faced creature. Im just wondering what the heck it is? Ive searched forever online and cannot find anything like it. About 90% of the bottles weve pulled outta this particular site are from the 40s. We are just at the surface of this site and havent gone deeper since we were driven out by Snaked yesterday. We were pulling out mason jars with snakes inside the bottles. (its near a stream).  

 Anyway, I will try and get a better shot of this unkown, but it does look like a duck in hand for sure. It has that duck beak/bill and is wearing a hat. The weird thing is that it has what looks like hair on each side of the head. The thing under his head is supposed to be his shirt or neck?
 thanks again for any input and guesses. You guys are great

 BTW I checked for teeth, and there isnt any. Just a tongue further back in the mouth area. ??????????????


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> There's a Donald Duck brand orange juice from Florida, I remember seeing the plant when we wouldvisit relatives in Fla.


 

 Thats funny. I have looked through some good stories about this stuff. I guess it didnt taste very good. But anyway, it seems to have come in cans and cartons. I cannot find one in a bottle. It dates back to the early 50s tho, so good guess. Thanks alot


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 30, 2011)

wait a minute......you could be right. I have finally found some Donald duck orange juice bottles.  The duck looks like the image on my bottle


----------



## towhead (Mar 30, 2011)

Donald Duck to compare it to.... -Julie


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 30, 2011)

here is the link to the Orange juice Duck.  A little closer to the image of my duck than the soda duck, thats for sure.
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/25692985@N07/4307204556/in/photostream/


 thank you Julie. Ya, those are the 7oz bottles I have been seeing around. But this is a little 3.5 oz bottle. I am completely stumped here?? haha


----------



## epackage (Mar 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ww2collector
> 
> here is the link to the Orange juice Duck.  A little closer to the image of my duck than the soda duck, thats for sure.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/25692985@N07/4307204556/in/photostream/
> ...


 I see no connection between this and your bottle in any way, I still don't think it's DD...maybe a bad ripoff but in no way a Disney item...IMHO

 and I surely don'y see OJ coming in your type of bottle


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 30, 2011)

Im not talking about the bottle itself, I was comparing the Ducks head only on the OJ bottle. I highly doubt it is a ripoff or reproduction because we havent found any bottles (over 48') at the site, but who knows? If you see it in hand, you would agree it is a duck for sure, and it looks VERY similar to DD. What other duck wheres a navy styel cap like that? As for not putting OJ in small bottles like this......I dunno? I have a 40s Tropicana OJ bottle that is almost the same size and structure as this one. The only thing that makes me think it is NOT OJ, is the "soda cap" type head or top on the bottle. But to say its not a duck, I just cannot see it being anything other than a duck in hand. Just my opinion tho and I am definitely open to ideas.


----------



## epackage (Mar 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ww2collector
> 
> Im not talking about the bottle itself, I was comparing the Ducks head only on the OJ bottle. I highly doubt it is a ripoff or reproduction because we havent found any bottles (over 48') at the site, but who knows? If you see it in hand, you would agree it is a duck for sure, and it looks VERY similar to DD. What other duck wheres a navy styel cap like that? As for not putting OJ in small bottles like this......I dunno? I have a 40s Tropicana OJ bottle that is almost the same size and structure as this one. The only thing that makes me think it is NOT OJ, is the "soda cap" type head or top on the bottle. But to say its not a duck, I just cannot see it being anything other than a duck in hand. Just my opinion tho and I am definitely open to ideas.


 it may be a duck but it doesn't look like DD from the pic's...and that's what I meant too, the soda style top just doesn't seem like an OJ bottle...Jim


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree Jim. The OJ was just another avenue to search. haha thanks for your help. It is much appreciated


 Not that big of a deal anyway, its just a bottle. But I just find it interesting to try and find matches to the bottles I find. I figured it could be fun to see if anyone else had ever seen this weird duck bottle.  Thanks for everyones opinions, I appreciate any ideas as always. Maybe we will find some more clues to as what this is when we continue digging. but the amount of 30s-40s milk bottles we are pulling outta here is just ridiculous. To be honest, I would much rather find these unkown bottles than others just because they are fun to try and research.


----------



## towhead (Mar 30, 2011)

I wonder if maybe the bottle was an ACL?  If so, when all clean, and you hold it up to the light, maybe you can faintly see what it used to have painted on it?   -Julie


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 30, 2011)

I tried Julie, but it didnt. 

 Today we found another handful of those "3 cent store" cream/milk bottles. But the cool thing was that we found an Old Metal Milk bottle "capper" tool.  Pretty neat.   
 Other finds today: "AA" Ancient Age whiskey bottles  x3
 -  "Mister Mustard" x2
 - 3Vi and 3iV  medicine bottles  x11
 - Little Boy Blue Bluing bottles (small milk shaped bottles)  x3
 - Barbasol shaving cream tubes x2
 - 3 cent store milk bottles (not the florida named ones) x 5 or 6
 - more 1930s Richmond Dairy Milk and Cream bottles (all different sizes) x 4
 - other medicine bottles we cannot ID. (green ones with droppers still intact)
  - bunch of other green and amber colored bottles we sell to a local store

 Still looking for the DUCK tho!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 30, 2011)

I know I've seen that character before but I can't think of where yet!


----------



## madman (Mar 30, 2011)

SOUNDS LIKE SOME GREAT FINDS! MY BUDDY DON HAS GOT ONE OF THOSE DUCKY BOTTLES LOL, ILL HAVE TO ASK HIM IF HE KNOWS WHAT THE CHARACTER IS, THOSE MISTER MUSTARD BOTTLES WERE MADE BY THE FRANK TEA AND SPICE CO. FROM CINCI OHIO . KEEP DIGGING BE CAREFULL OF THE SNAKES  LOVE TO SEE MORE PIX


----------



## madman (Mar 30, 2011)

MR MUSTARD ADD


----------



## California Dream N (Mar 30, 2011)

That is Flub A Dub from the Howdy Dowdy show on a juice glass .We had this same discussion (on this jar in) March 2007. At that time I posted a link to follow. Hope this helps..Norene


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 31, 2011)

Norene pretty much nailed it.  Good Job.


----------



## madman (Mar 31, 2011)

NOW THAT IS WHY I LOVE THIS PLACE KILLER INFO! AND I MUST SAY GREAT BOTTLE!


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 31, 2011)

I KNEW I'd seen that on here somewhere, great job Noreen!!!


----------



## ncbred (Apr 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ww2collector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They still make Donald Duck OJ and its the only kind I buy.  I remember it coming in small juice bottles like the Flub a Dub bottle, with a styrofoam label.  That was in the 80's.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have dug those before ,posted them on here 3 years ago,i think.


----------



## ww2collector (Apr 22, 2011)

NORENE!!!! THANK YOU!! haha and I know I havent been on in a few weeks, but I really really appreciate the input and ID.  Ive showed this to a few older people (im 26) and they ALL said they had seen this charachter before, but couldnt exactly pinpoint it. I cant wait to tell them.  Neat bottle and a neat logo IMO, even if its not worth anything.  Thanks again to everyone who replied! This site is seriously great and alot of fun.

 p.s. thanks for the Pics too WOLF...nice to see side by side shots


----------



## California Dream N (Apr 22, 2011)

You are Welcome..I know I dated myself when I said Flub a Dub..but he was always my favorite when I was a child...Many long years ago..lol. Great bottle. I would love to find one myself...Norene


----------

